# SPS-Analyser



## SPSVogel (25 Mai 2018)

Hallo,
wir suchen ein Tool, mit dem wir Variablen aus SPSen lesen und speichern können. Die Aufzeichnung muss einige Tage durchlaufen. Hauptsächlich setzen wir Siemens ein (400er und 1500er). Variablen aus optimierten DBs sollen auch gelesen werden können.

Hab mir mal die Analyser von DeltaLogic und Autem angeschaut. Sehen beide ganz vernünftig aus.
Was könnt ihr empfehlen?


----------



## adiemus84 (26 Mai 2018)

Hab mir gerade den SPS-Analyzer von Autem auf der Internetseite angesehen. Die haben scheinbar in der Version 6 das Design von TIA übernommen. Da kommt schon beim ersten Blick das Gefühl einer katastrophalen Bedienoberfläche auf. Man hat da gar keine Lust auf irgendetwas zu klicken weil man immer das Gefühl von TIA im Hintergrund hat, dass es einfach nur träge und hackelig ist.

Mit der 5er Version habe ich mal etwas probieren dürfen. Den fand ich sehr gut.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (27 Mai 2018)

Der dritte im Bunde:

https://www.mhj-online.de/software/winplc-analyzer/

Die tun alle, was sie sollen. Die Unterschiede sind eher im Detail, hängt auch von den persönlichen Präferenzen ab.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (27 Mai 2018)

Wenn es nur um das Sammeln der Daten geht und nicht um die Analyser-Funktionalität/Auswertung/zyklusgenau, passt vielleicht auch:

https://www.deltalogic.de/produkte/software/accon-easylog 

oder

https://www.process-informatik.de/produkte/s7-to-excel&mt=1

oder 

https://www.process-informatik.de/p...ert-daten-von-der-sps-in-eine-datei-schreiben


----------



## sventek (27 Mai 2018)

Hallo,

also ich schwöre auf den iba-Analyser. 

MfG
Wolfgang


----------



## SiemensUser (27 Mai 2018)

Hallo,
ich hab schon mit dem SPS-Analyzer pro 5 von Autem gearbeitet. War sehr zufrieden damit. Der kann allerdings keine Daten aus optimierten DBs lesen.
Ich hab mir gerade die neue Version 6 auf der Autem-Seite angesehen. Der scheint das wohl zu unterstützen. 
Hat einer von euch schon mit der 6er-Version gearbeitet und kann genaueres dazu sagen?

LG


----------



## sventek (27 Mai 2018)

Der von mir erwähnte Analyser kann aus optimierten DBs aufzeichnen. Auch die Symbolik direkt von der SPS auslesen (S7-1x00) ist möglich . Besonders praktisch finde, dass während der Datenanalyse die Aufzeichnung im Hintergrund weiterläuft, also nichts verloren geht.

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## SPSVogel (28 Mai 2018)

Vielen Dank für Eure Tipps. Ich werden mir die Tools noch einmal genauer ansehen:
SPS-ANALYZER von Autem
WinPLC-ANALYZER von mhj
Analyzer von iba

Ich müssten mit dem Tool sporadische Fehler finden, die nur sehr selten auftreten (alle paar Tage). Die Anlage hat eine S7-1500 und es müssten auch Daten aus optimierten Bausteinen gelesen werden.
Das sollten die obigen Tools aber können, oder?


----------



## sventek (28 Mai 2018)

Der Analyser von iba kann es bestimmt, dass kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung bestätigen. Sorry für die Schleichwerbung, aber ich fahre auf keine Inbetriebnahme ohne dieses Tool. 

Gruß
Wolfgang


----------



## blackpeat (28 Mai 2018)

Wenn du eh TIA nutzt nimm doch den der schon eingebaut ist dann musst du Kein Geld ausgeben und der funktioniert meiner meinung nach sehr gut.


----------



## SiemensUser (28 Mai 2018)

Wenn er einige Tage aufzeichnen will, dann könnte es mit TIA Probleme geben.

Ich habe übrigens mal bei Autem angefragt. Die neue Version 6 kann Variablen aus optimierten Bausteinen lesen und auch die Variablen aus dem TIA-Projekt importieren.
Ist aber noch ganz neu. Die Ver. 6 soll Anfang Juni verfügbar sein. Eine Demo kann man sich noch nicht herunterladen.


----------



## blackpeat (29 Mai 2018)

Naja gibt bei TIA ja den Trigger/PreTrigger und man kann mehrere Aufzeichnungen machen und weg speichern. Meistens braucht man ja keine Aufzeichnung über mehrere Tage sond en nur ein paar Sekunden um den Fehler herum. 

Wenn man eine odk S1500 bzw. eine SoftSPS hat könnte man auch den odk FileTransfer (meine der heist so) nutzen das kann "unbegrenz" aufzeichen.


----------



## SPS_Meister (19 Februar 2019)

*SPS Analyzer V6*



blackpeat schrieb:


> Wenn du eh TIA nutzt nimm doch den der schon eingebaut ist dann musst du Kein Geld ausgeben und der funktioniert meiner meinung nach sehr gut.



Benutze die neue Version von SPS-Analyzer 6 seit 2 Monaten.
Muss sagen da hat sich viel geaendert und auch die Handhabung ist besser geworden.
Arbeite mit vielen S7-1500 SPS und habe alle ins Project uebernommen mit der Symbolik aus den SPS Projekten.
Es ist nun moeglich auch auf optimierte DB's zuzugreifen.
Einen kleinen Punkt habe ich gefunden der im Moment noch nicht so gut ist.
Wenn man ein Project mit einer grossen Anzahl an DBs hat, ist die Auswahl der Tags sehr schwer. Wenn man viele Arrays und Struct im DB hat listet er alle Untereinander auf und man verliert den Ueberblick.
Auch gibt es Probleme das nicht all Variablen in einen Array angezeigt werden. Meist nur der erste (1_1). 1_2 fehlt.
Denke da gibt es noch einen Bug der behoben werden muss.
Die neue Funktion mit den Trigger auch E-Mails und Sounds generieren kann ist eine tolle Funktion.


----------



## Captain Future (19 Februar 2019)

Was hat dich deine Ausstattung gekostet ???? in Euro ? 
Was machst du damit sich die Zusatzsoftware bezahlt macht ??? Anwendungsfall ????


----------



## Markus (19 Februar 2019)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Was hat dich deine Ausstattung gekostet ???? in Euro ?
> Was machst du damit sich die Zusatzsoftware bezahlt macht ??? Anwendungsfall ????



Das interessiert mich auch.
Bei uns kommt der Wunsch nach einem Analyzer auch alle 2-3 Jahre mal auf.
Anwendungsfälle sind also entsprechend selten.
Zu allem Überfluss verteilen sie sich dann auch noch auf über 15 Personen.

Wenn man davon ausgeht dass diese SW häufiger genutzt wird wenn sie da ist, dann kann man - großzügig betrachtet - von einem Anwendungsfall pro Jahr und Mitarbeiter ausgehen.

Leider hat jeder Hersteller so einen verkackten scheiß Dongle!
Damit ist das Thema dann vom Tisch, diesen Dongle hat GARANTIERT nicht derjenige dabei der die SW mal brauchen könnte.
Selbst wenn der Einsatz geplant werden kann, dann ist der Dongle zu 95% in der Tasche von dem Mitarbeiter der krank ist.
Oder er fehlt komplett und irgendjemand freut sich über den tollen geklauten "USB-Stick".

Ich könnte mich vielleicht noch breitschlagen lassen den - meiner Meinung nach - völlig überzogenen Preis für so ein System zu zahlen.
Aber selbst da wird einem als Dienstleister schlecht wenn man alles lizensieren will was denn so "kommen könnte"...

Der Dongle ist für mich aber völlig inakzeptabel.
Dongles mögen ein notweniges Übel im Desktopbereich sein - in einem Laptop haben die nix verloren.

Natürlich kann ich den Grund der Hersteller für die Dongles gut nachvollziehen.
Vielleicht wäre irgendwas dass alle 90 Tage nach Hause telefonieren will eine Alternative? Bei Adobe scheint das ja ganz gut zu funktionieren.

Meine Einschätzung ist auch dass bei einem anderen Schutzkonzept deutlich mehr Lizenzen verkauft werden.
Vermutlich bin ich nicht der Einzige der die Software einfach nur deshalb nicht kauft, weil er sie in einem der seltenen Fälle wo sie nützlich wäre, ohnehin nicht starten kann...


Eine Sache noch:
Ja ich rede davon eine Lizenz für das Unternehmen zu kaufen.
JEDEN Mitarbeiter mit einer eigenen Lizenz auszurüsten ist indiskutabel.


----------



## Wincctia (19 Februar 2019)

Hallo Beisammen, 


wir  haben jetzt AutoSpy im Einsatz ist leider nicht so Komfortabel wie der von Autem aber bei 10 Lizenzen gibt es eine Firmenlizen und die hat sich schon oft Rentiert. https://www.autospy.de/de/index.php?lang=german
Zufriedenheit ist „ok“ kommt aber Wahrscheinlich weil ich Primär Autem Analyser User bin wir haben die lic für S7 300/400 und 1500. Denn kann mann ohne Dongel und alles Installieren und Nutzen. ( Achtung nur Firmenlizenz mit 10+ Lizenz)



Gruß Tia


----------



## Wincctia (19 Februar 2019)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Was hat dich deine Ausstattung gekostet ???? in Euro ?
> Was machst du damit sich die Zusatzsoftware bezahlt macht ??? Anwendungsfall ????





Hallo Captain, 

wenn du bei Autem nicht wirklich viele Lizenzen wahrscheinlich größer 100 dann genau der Listenpreis auf der HomePage, was halt ist ab der 2 Wirt es billiger. Ist aber alles sauber beschrieben. 

Gruß Tia


----------



## Captain Future (19 Februar 2019)

Danke die Preisliste hatte ich nicht gesehen.

Für eine Grundausstattung müßte ich so 2.500 Euro bis 3.500 Euro in die Hand nehmen was die Software
 mit Sicherheit auch Wert ist. Nicht so toll ist der Dongle weil das geht mir auch bei Eplan auf die Nerven 
bis V2.7 ab 2.8 jetzt ohne  und bei 2-3 Ausstattungen für Mitarbeiter wird das Ganze dann schnell vom Kauf zu einer Investition.

Naja mal sehen was der Chef sagt weil auch bei uns kommt alle Jahre wieder der Ruf nach so einer Software.


----------



## mnuesser (20 Februar 2019)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Danke die Preisliste hatte ich nicht gesehen.
> 
> Für eine Grundausstattung müßte ich so 2.500 Euro bis 3.500 Euro in die Hand nehmen was die Software
> mit Sicherheit auch Wert ist. Nicht so toll ist der Dongle weil das geht mir auch bei Eplan auf die Nerven
> ...



Dann würd ich mir mal die von iba anschauen, den habe ich vor 5 Jahren in einer 256 Tags version für 2.5k€ gekauft,
du kannst aber auch mit einer ganz kleinen Version anfangen, und dann Tags dazukaufen wenn du sie brauchst.

Ich würde auch locker mit 64 Signalen auskommen.
Ah, und keine Updatekosten, das ist ein riesen Vorteil


----------



## Ralle (20 Februar 2019)

Ich nutze für die 1500-er den internen Trace, damit kann man eigentlich schon eine Menge erschlagen wenn es mal wirklich nötig ist.
Hab ich in 2 Jahren 2-3 Mal genutzt und da hat es mir sehr geholfen.
Für mich vollkommen ausreichend.


----------



## schattenparker (20 Februar 2019)

Hallo,

den ibaPDA-PLC-Xplorer (das ist die "Einsteiger-Lösung") für 64 Signale gibt es für 950,- inkl. der Schnittstellen zu S7, ControlLogix, Melsec, TwinCAT, Codesys, B&R, Sigmatec, ...

https://www.iba-ag.com/de/ibapda-plc-xplorer/

Und das Tool um sich die Aufzeichnungen anzusehen (ibaAnalyzer) ist kostenfrei.
Genial, um wem anders die Daten zur Verfügung zu stellen, damit der auch drauf schauen kann.

VG


----------



## Markus (20 Februar 2019)

Aber zyklusgenau kann der IBA nicht, oder?


----------



## schattenparker (20 Februar 2019)

Naja, strenggenommen nicht ohne Zusatz-Hardware.
Aber die softwarebasierten Schnittstellen sind in der Regel bei einer überschaubaren Signalanzahl (~<100) recht schnell (ca. 10-20ms, je nach Netzwerk, CPU, sowie deren sonst. Auslastung).
Denke für die meisten Anwendungen sollte das reichen.

Bei der zyklusgenauen Aufzeichnung anderer Tools müssen in der Regel Codebausteine in die CPU geladen oder aktualisiert werden.
Birgt auch gewisse Risiken, bzw. mancher mag das auch nicht.


----------



## Markus (20 Februar 2019)

Der gröößte Aufwand steckt wohl in der Zyklusgenauen Abtastung, die setzt zusätzliche Hantierungsbausteine in der PLC vorraus.
Diese müssen von dem Anlayzer automatisch geladen und eingekettet werden.

Die Funktion ist auch der einzige Fall wo mir so ein Analyzer wirklich helfen würde.
Abtastgenauigkeit schaffe ich mit 100 anderen (teils kostenlosen) Tools oder mach mir einfach provisorisch was ins HMI.

Was allerdings cool ist an dem IBA Teil, es hat sehr viele Treiber von Haus aus dabei.
Aber eine Abtastgenaue Lösung ist kein vollwertiger SPS-Analyzer.


----------



## schattenparker (21 Februar 2019)

Blöde Frage, aber mit welcher HMI kommst Du an 10ms Aktualisierungszyklus ran?


----------



## Cliff (21 Februar 2019)

Wir nutzen seit einigen Jahren den Autem- Analyzer.
Der Nutzen ist extrem vielseitig: Analyse von sehr schnellen Vorgängen; Leistungsoptimierungen an Maschinen.
Wir hatten in der Vergangenheit einige Maschinen die man ohne das Tool gar nicht in Betrieb hätte nehmen können.
Auch auf der Baustelle bei der Diskussion über Schnittstellen mit Fremdfirmen sehr genial. Keine Diskussion mehr - Einfach die Fakten zeigen.
Weiterhin sehr nützlich: Export der Daten und weitere Analyse per Excel usw.

Ich habe ein altes Notebook mit der Software ausgerüstet. Zusätzlich im Paket: Ein Deltalogic Industrierouter.
Dies Paket kann ich bei Bedarf zum Kunden schicken und dort an die Anlage, bzw. an das Internet anschliessen lassen.
In Kombination mit der programmierbaren Triggerlogik habe ich da schon aus der Ferne extrem selten auftretende Fehler gefunden.

Die Kosten der Software haben sich bei uns auf Grund der eingesparten Arbeitsstunden schnell amortisiert.

Zum TIA- Analyzer kann ich nichts sagen. Mit dem Teufelszeug arbeitet nur unsere 'Next generation' 

Nachtrag:
Zyklusgenau ist kein Thema. Kann auch mal sehr hilfreich sein.
Gut auch geeignet um den Ablauf/ die Verzweigungen einer Schrittkette nachzuverfolgen.
Kann man sich sicherlich bei einigen Dingen mit Bordmitteln zurechtbasteln, aber es ist um einiges schneller wenn man es sich ratz fatz per Mausclick zusammenstellt.


----------



## PN/DP (21 Februar 2019)

schattenparker schrieb:


> Blöde Frage, aber mit welcher HMI kommst Du an 10ms Aktualisierungszyklus ran?


z.B. bitgetriggerte Kurven in der SPS puffern






Harald


----------



## Markus (21 Februar 2019)

schattenparker schrieb:


> Blöde Frage, aber mit welcher HMI kommst Du an 10ms Aktualisierungszyklus ran?



In der SPS klimper ich mir im Notfall einen "3-Zeiler" der mir das Zyklusgenau in einem DB klopft.

Das HMI kann nicht besser und nicht schlechter - und vor allem genauso wenig garantiert - die 10ms wie es dein IBA Ding kann.
Die Physik und die Zugriffsart ist die selbe.


----------



## volker (1 März 2019)

wir setzen zur zeit hauptsächlich den analyser von autem in der v5 ein.
ich bin damit sehr zufrieden.
der unterstützt auch zyklusgenaue aufzeichnungen. aber z.z. noch nicht bei 1200/1500er
ab v6 (habe ich aber noch nicht getestet (aber ein kollege)) funktioniert auch zugriff auf optimierte db's.
aber auch hier noch keine zyklusgenaue messung (laut autem arbeiten die aber dran).
für die zyklusgenaue messung erzeugt der analyser einen fc und 2 db's und integriert die in den ob1 (s7-300/400)
beim beenden der aufzeichnung macht er dies wieder rückgängig. stürzt irgendwas beim ana ab bleibt das natürlich im programm vorhanden.
dann mus man von hand dran. ist aber ehr selten der fall.

zyklusgenaue messung ist bei manchen fehlern einfach unerlässlich. 
ist das nicht möglich muss man sich im programm eine fangschaltung bauen.
kennt das eigentlich noch jemand? haben wir fürher mit relais gemacht. ohh man... lang ist her 

den iba hat ein anderer kollge in einer anderen abteilung. der soll wohl von den auswertemöglichkeiten besser sein.
hab aber noch keine zeit gefunden mir das mal genauer anzusehen.


----------

